
Who wants an itunes ftp gateway? - terpua

======
terpua
The software would allow for continuous and automatic itunes backup to your
ftp server.

~~~
inklesspen
No need. Your music is stored on your hard drive. So all you need is a daemon
that synchronizes your music directory with your remote server. Hmm, remote
synchronization. Maybe we could call it rsync, for short.

~~~
terpua
rsync won't allow for itunes metadata changes like play count, ratings, etc.

Of course, target market is for people that don't want to bother with scripts.

~~~
inklesspen
Sure it will. Those metadata changes are stored on your hard drive, just like
the music. It's in the iTunes Library and iTunes Music Library.xml files. And
they needn't bother with scripts, either; there's already an OS X gui for
rsync, and it wouldn't be too hard to build an app that automatically backs
things up at a specified time.

~~~
terpua
You can backup XML files but this wouldn't allow for easy individual track
restores with metadata preservation.

In addition, our solution allows for backup/restores from multiple Macs. Eg:
You can restore a track from your work Mac to your home Mac with metadata
preservation.

We already have a similar solution but for S3. Perhaps I can convince you to
try it out, newly launched.

~~~
inklesspen
I already have a solution. It's called "I back up my hard drive." You have a
product in search of a market. Good luck.

~~~
npk
I completely disagree. They're targeting a specific market, though that market
does not include you, there are a ton of people who want to have their music,
and only their music, backed up.

You're also not really thinking about the big picture. By focusing their
product on iTunes, they can add crazy features, like library sync, or library
"move." I've helped my mom move her library to a new computer, this product
would have been perfect to help her.

The good news is these guys already have a product, so they don't have to
listen to bad negative feedback.

